# antenatal health visitor visit: what to expect?



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

I had a call from my very friendly sounding health visitor yesterday, apparently they do an antenatal visit to see me 

He's coming next friday morning.

What can I expect from the visit? Is it like having your home checked before you get a new kitten? Is it for me to ask him questions or the other way round... or both?

should I just chill out and stop worrying  

Em
xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Em

Just chill out !!!   

Seriously not all PCTs (mine included) offer this service but then others do.

I imagine that he will be coming out to explain what his role is and what to expect from him after baby is born. Its also nice that you get to know your HV before the birth.

Yes you will be able to ask loads of questions!

Jxxx


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Jeanette, thats pretty much what i was hoping for 
My DH met him at a parenting class a couple of weeks ago, but i missed that one, I guess it will give me chance to catch up 

I've heard too many nasty tales of health visitors (present company excluded!), both of ours seem very nice so far 

Thanks again

Em
xx


----------

